# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  *Rate The Ball Python Above You*

## dc4teg

on a 1-10 scale, rate the picture of the ball python above you.  After you rate, you must also post a pic.  10 is the best!

Here is my normal, I dont expect a high rating, so rate *honestly*!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Richlpz

For being a normal he pretty nice I'll give him a 6

This is my new butter female

----------

Salem (12-24-2013)

----------


## sungmina

She is gorgeous, I give her a 9 because of her clean and simple pattern and bright color, she could only get better if she were lighter (and that is only because I prefer the lighter butters!)

Here is my spider, Itsy:

----------

Richlpz (07-28-2010)

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

8 for the spider.  I love the low white like yours!

Here's a super pastel female I produced last year and held back.  Here she is from a month or two ago at ~400g:

----------


## bsash

I'm going to give you little super pastel girl an 8 because she does not seem to be browned out at all and that's what I like to see. You would be surprised how many I see that are browned out so small.

Here is my male Piebald Reese:

----------


## rabernet

Pretty pied - I give it a 10 - because aren't all pieds a 10?  :Very Happy: 

Here's my newest addition at 2 months old - pretty pastel female:

----------


## Sariel

Ten!! Cause all baby pastels look awesome. 
 Actually alot of the babies Ive been seeing lately for sale are already  darker than Id like. This one shows promise and looks lovely in the patterning. 

After debating between the fire and the bee, I think Ill post my fire female since Shes now safely back in my collection.

----------


## dom

i give the fire a 8.5 beacause of the way she looks and what she can produce the black eye lucy  :Very Happy:  realy pretty example you have there
my dinker female

----------

_Sariel_ (07-26-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

5 it a really neat looking Dinker

----------


## Jay_Bunny

9! Very nice!

----------


## mrsbrougher

7, nice normal!

----------


## yuvi oh

amazing lesser!  :Good Job:  7

----------


## reptiledanny

8, for a nice light spider

----------


## Sarin

^ I think that was a Bee...  :Smile: 

5, Cute!

----------


## merdcme

9 awesome pewter!

heres my het pied female hatchling
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dreese88

7, awesome stripe

----------


## marwari31

i give the pewter an 8 and that pastel a 9..he is hot!!

----------


## chago11

i give the spider a 7 and the bino a 10

----------


## Action Reptiles

I gave you a 8 for that sweet stripe...  :Smile:

----------


## wax32

7 for a sweet clown!

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Nice pastel. I'd say an 8

Here's my holdback clown from last season (pic is from when she hatched). I don't have any recent pics. Hoping to duplicate her in a few weeks.

----------


## Emohooker

9 She looks amazing!


my het pied boy  :Smile:

----------


## kellysballs

10! I LOVE clowns

Here's Jacki Pastel Axanthic

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> 9 She looks amazing!
> 
> 
> my het pied boy


6, Adorable! Love the hat ;D




> 10! I LOVE clowns
> 
> Here's Jacki Pastel Axanthic


Beautiful! 8 :Good Job: 

My spider boy, Rusty.


Might as well add in a second too, pastel girl Cookie.

----------


## Vilenica

Nice pastel for the pic ill post a *5*
http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/...lPython040.jpg

----------


## shelliebear

Awwww, I'm a sucker for the snuggling. 10, most definitely. (:
This is a bad picture because I took it with my phone but I think he still looks cute. He's a wild type.

----------


## Lolo76

7 for the cute little classic...  :Smile: 

Here's my Mojave boy:

----------


## ClarkT

10 for the awesome Mojo!  I love mojos!

Here's my favorite pic of our little 1.0 pastel.



I just like the reflection...  :Good Job:

----------


## chago11

> Nice pastel. I'd say an 8
> 
> Here's my holdback clown from last season (pic is from when she hatched). I don't have any recent pics. Hoping to duplicate her in a few weeks.


now that is the best clown that i have seen i would give that an 11

----------

_J.Vandegrift_ (07-27-2010)

----------


## PolkaDotPenguin

8  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> 8


I'd give it a 7.. Nice blushing

----------


## Calift

I LOVE that Albino....super clean, an excellent example of the morph and I am super picky about my albinos!  :Smile:  . I give it at 10! 

Here's my normal

----------

BrianB801 (05-21-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

7 for the pretty normal!


My spider

----------


## Teresa

8 for that cute spider.

----------


## jjsnakedude

Love that reduced Pattern 9!

newest girl

----------


## jsschrei

8.5...I love the contrast and nice white sides on the bee!

Here's my 2009 Caramel

----------


## JEWSKIN

10 so so pretty

Here's my normal Kona shes due to lay soon and well perfect shot of her "?" mark on her back

----------


## sungmina

8, pretty normal with a unique marking!

My lesser girl (only 2 weeks old and still at the breeders  :Smile: ):

----------


## Sarin

9. I LOVE that Lesser!

----------


## Gavin Cooper

Cinny's are sweet, I'll give her an 8.

Here's my 08 male POG

Pic was taken and owned by Justin Tricoci of O.C.D, I just like his pic better than mine, lol
[IMG][/IMG]



Gavin

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

Sure that's not a SPOG?!?  That's the hottest POG I've ever seen - I give it an 11!  

My butter male:

----------

Gavin Cooper (07-28-2010)

----------


## Maarten83

i give you a 9.5,verry nice butter
here my super cinnamon

----------


## snakesRkewl

> here my super cinnamon


Super hot Super Cinny  9 .5  :Very Happy: 

Spider yellow belly female...

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

> Super hot Super Cinny  9 .5 
> 
> Spider yellow belly female...


9!!   Great looking girl, love the angle!  


Our male lesser.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Very nice lesser. I give it an 8 1/2  :Smile:  

Here is my blackback girl

----------


## merdcme

7 for the black back female
my pastel female
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## millcityballs

9......great blushing  :Good Job: 

My male bee

----------


## ameh78

8.5 love love love that head!

07 female normal

----------


## ClarkT

Wow. I just have to rate this thread a 10! Keep 'em coming!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## aalomon

I give it a 7 for the reduced pattern.

Female normal I hatched out this year

----------


## balls4me

Give ya a 8 for the sexy normal  :Very Happy:  Here is my striper pic sucks

----------


## reggi-BP

9 WOAH NICE HERES MY NORMAL
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/custo...pic17309_1.gif

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Hmm, the picture is so small it's sort of difficult to see, but from what I can see I'd give the little guy a 6 for a nice barred pattern and a bit of blushing.

One of my normal girls.  :Smile:

----------


## butters!

> Hmm, the picture is so small it's sort of difficult to see, but from what I can see I'd give the little guy a 6 for a nice barred pattern and a bit of blushing.
> 
> One of my normal girls.


very nice pic and python!i give 6+

this is more about the shot than the python

----------


## ster36

Hears mine and April D Sorry suckey camera

----------


## butters!

> Hears mine and April D Sorry suckey camera


i take that as a 0 rating.thanks!

----------


## Richlpz

I'll give a 9 to the roaring normal and a 6.5 to the large norm

My new bumble bee coming in a few weeks

----------


## Theartisticgemini

I give the bumble bee a 10. ( Im a sucker for bees )  :Very Happy:

----------


## BGdyl

i give your normal a 7.5 for her nice broken stripe and clean alien heads  :Good Job: 

Here's my latest pickup my female yellowbelly

----------


## angllady2

Nice YB, I give it an 8.

Here is my pied.



Gale

----------


## Mephys

Well since I am a sucker for pieds myself....11! That close up picture is awesome and I love the low whites. 

My mojo boy and his first official photo shoot

----------


## Lolo76

Very pretty mojo! I'll give him an 8.5...  :Smile: 

Here's a "unique normal" (het albino) for you - my boy Orlando:

----------


## snakesRkewl

I'll give that beautiful het albino an 8.5, love the pattern!

Here's my 09 male Fire(ignore the date obviously, lol)

----------


## roosterman2173

she looks great 8

----------


## mommanessy247

wowwee! they're all 10's! lol.
i just love, love, LOVE the balled up pics and especially when theyre peeking like the one above me...SO adorable.

----------


## Maarten83

i give you a 1.5 for your bp  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sarin

Very Nice. 7.  :Smile:

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Very Nice Pin.  I give it a 7.  

Here is my Albino Spider

----------


## BallsUnlimited

10 that is beautiful. 

My killerbee

----------


## mweippert

I give your killer bee a 10. an amazing example


my little 09 normal female hold back from my first clutch ever

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Ooh! There's something about her I really like! I'd give her an 8 for nice contrast, blushing, and irises that are not black.  :Wink:  Plus it's an adorable photo.

----------


## Gloryhound

Nice blushing a little more light in the picture would have really helped her out, give her a 4.

----------


## Kuro_Yamaneko

I give your ivory a 9, I just love those guys.

----------


## BradR

7 i like how the top is more defined in color and i like the pattern! =)

and here is my spider

----------


## Kuro_Yamaneko

9! beautiful head pattern, absolutely love spiders
my other male

----------


## mdjudson

Not a spider fan but I like the reduced pattern, I call it a 7

----------


## saber2th

I love Pins, and I really love the busy pattern on this one! I give it a 9!


*Here is my female Mojave!*

----------


## abi21491

I'll give that Mojo a 9, lovely snake!  :Very Happy: 

My dinker boy that I'm sure you're all tired of seeing  :Razz:

----------


## **Adevox**

Il love dinkers and this has super yellow!  They are all to try...  :Wink:    9

My pastel female WC...new blood

----------


## Bigboyindiego

*Ok i'm a noob here go easy on me my 1st post !!*
Love the colors on the above snake a 9 

Heres my baby Tyson shes just a plain jane norm at least thats what I was told  :Smile:  
I'm saving up for a albino :Good Job:  any way heres my baby

----------


## Lolo76

Aw, Tyson is a cutie... I'll give her a 7.5.  :Smile: 

To keep the thread going, here's another of mine - Dave the Black Pastel:

----------


## sungmina

Dave is so handsome! I give him a 9.

Monet my pastel:

----------


## appygirl84

I love Monet and the pose is just wonderful.  =) 9



Daisy Mae my super pastel.

----------


## Richlpz

Great color 9

Here's my shy and moody 09 Chocolate female

----------


## Dixie Serpent Den

Ur shy and moody one is very nice "8"

Here is our new baby that's half our own line we are proving out!! Super Pastel

----------


## Piper's Balls

Always love the Super Pastels, I'm going to give it an 8.

----------


## ClarkT

Pieds get a 10++++++++!

Here's our mojo, Zeus.

----------


## ericzerka24

It almost looks like that mojo has a reduced pattern.  Great looking snake 9
Here's a pic of my bee back in april.

----------


## yuvi oh

8 for that bumblebee  :Good Job: 

here's an updated pic of my bumblebee that has just shed for me.


I'll add my normal as well. She's currently weighing in at 1565 grams

----------


## Sarin

I'll give your Bee a 3 and your Normal a 5.  :Smile: 

(Both Pictures are of the same Snake)

----------


## Lisa-Marie

I'll rate the normal an 8

I unfortunately couldn't choose which one was better

----------


## dr del

Wow  :Surprised: 




> 


A-ma-zing!  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 


dr del

----------


## Lisa-Marie

> Wow 
> 
> A-ma-zing!


 I know he is.

----------


## katieLPN

9 very very nice :Smile: 

Her is my super pastel

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Are we out of ball pythons to rate? This thread was a lot of fun, let's keep it going!

LOVE the super pastel! Very interesting silver color... I'll say 9.

----------


## aalomon

I love the blushing. Ill give him a 7.

Here is my late '09 ivory. She's started getting speckling with each shed and I like it.

----------


## Austin236

Beautiful Ivory i give it a 9 i love the yellow strip down the back.
Here's my Granite.

----------


## xxxLIGERxxx

i give it a 10!

you all have AMAZING MORPHS!!!

lets try my pastel, sasha:

----------


## zoologist

Very nice, I give her a 7,

----------


## h4y4sh1

> Very nice, I give her a 7,


love the blushing... an 8 from me.

Here's mine

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

I give this one a 9.  Smoking Hot.  Here is a picture of my little boy.  He is the one in the middle  :Smile:

----------


## Sarin

Very nice!! 9.5.  :Wink:

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

Beautiful pied!  I say a 9 on that one!  Due to a good ratio of white, and awesome orange!!


Here are a couple photos of "Aurora"..  she is my pastel granite, 2 years old..  She is an older sister to the baby that Bryan just got from me  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alexandra V

> 


I give her an 8.5 because she's really pretty, I just never really had a thing for granite...

Maynard (my only one for now, getting a pair in spring) the normal.

----------


## Ace of Snakes

I like the white around the pattern.  I give it a 6.

----------


## zina10

OH, I saw one like this today !!! But I saw so many, that the morph name slipped my mind, but GORGEOUS in pictures and in person.

I give you a solid 9.5 

Would have been a 10, but I have to say for me personally that is reserved for the light Josieball male. 

What is this morph called again ?? Beautiful, wouldn't mind to take that home  :Smile: 

Here is one of mine...just a pastel yellowbelly male

----------


## Freakie_frog

> 


10 everything is better with YB in it

----------


## A&S Reptiles

9. Love the high white (:

Couldn't decide. My spider male or new black back female with the "!" mark on her neck!

----------


## flatsix02

Spider - 8, shes a lot darker than my girl.

My pudgie baby (Calypso), pics like 2 months old, shes a tad bigger now, and lighter too.

----------


## Kysenia

Love the dark defined back....and love spiders so going with an 8 :Smile: 

This lesser is much larger now but this is a pic of the day she showed up :Smile:

----------


## ahunt037

i give it a 8 small pic but its still a great looking snake

----------


## BALLZY

awesome spider! love the high white sides,give it an 8.5.
heres a pic of my 98% striped mojave

----------


## RichieBoo

Real nice stripped mojave i have to give it a 8 1/2..  he is my lesser female Pebbles she is around 2 1/2 months old..

----------


## bsash

I'm going to give pebbles a 9 because if I were looking for a lesser, she would be one I would get, she's really pretty.

Here are my two Super Cinnamon ball pythons, Dash and Cleo. Dash is on the outside and Cleo is on the inside, you may rate them separately if you want.

----------


## rexrem

20! 10 for dash and 10 for cleo. super cinnys are sweet!


here's yogurt

----------


## chago11

> 20! 10 for dash and 10 for cleo. super cinnys are sweet!
> 
> 
> here's yogurt


I give it a 9 here is my Ivory

----------


## STRider1300

Love the Ivory! 8.5
Here is my Cinny Female

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I give the cinny a 9 because I'm partial to them  :Smile:  

Here is one I produced this year..

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

That's a nice Cinny Tail pattern Looks Almost like Blood Python tail  :Surprised: 
9 (just because is my favorite number  :Wink:  )

This is My Favorite YB Odin

----------


## Sarin

> That's a nice Cinny Tail pattern Looks Almost like Blood Python tail 
> 9 (just because is my favorite number  )
> 
> This is My Favorite YB Odin


He's a nice YB! I give him an 8.  :Smile: 

Here's my boy:

----------


## sho220

> Here's my boy:


An easy 10...

----------


## snakesRkewl

> 


Love those blue eyes....10  :Smile: 

2010 black pastel pos het hypo female

----------


## Tempestas

> Love those blue eyes....10 
> 
> 2010 black pastel pos het hypo female


9 Beautiful BP  :Very Happy: 

Spider Male

----------

snakesRkewl (01-28-2011)

----------


## gcanibe

_8.9 for That Spider 

Here´s my 2010, Killerbee_   :Good Job:

----------


## mommanessy247

awww i wanna rate 'em ALL! no fair!
ok well here goes...
8 for that really cool killer bee! 
here's my 2010 mojave female (this is the only pic i have of her and it's her 1st picture - post shed)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

8 loving the pattern

----------


## Chris Drake

Beautiful.  I would give it a 9!  

Here is my male cinnamon black back.  I've picked up 15 ball pythons this year this being the first and is still my favorite.  




Chris

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (01-28-2011)

----------


## stratus_020202

> 8 loving the pattern


Perfect 10! Gorgeous.

Clyde (who has been posted on this site a gazzilion times, but I love him):



And the periscope, crappy pic though. sorry:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (01-28-2011)

----------


## stratus_020202

> Beautiful.  I would give it a 9!  
> 
> Here is my male cinnamon black back.  I've picked up 15 ball pythons this year this being the first and is still my favorite.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Your too quick for me!! Lol. Give him a 10. I love cinny's, and he is so clean.  :Smile:

----------

Chris Drake (01-28-2011)

----------


## dimes01

> Your too quick for me!! Lol. Give him a 10. I love cinny's, and he is so clean.


il give him an 8. nice looking cinny there :Good Job: 

here's my fave boys

----------


## Vypyrz

7.5... I like the Pastels black outlines.

Here is Tambora...

----------


## Tempestas

> 7.5... I like the Pastels black outlines.
> 
> Here is Tambora...


Nice normal 8.0

----------


## igotherps

9 but i think all of them are great http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/...cka/qd2116.jpg

----------


## xFenrir

> 9 but i think all of them are great http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/...cka/qd2116.jpg


I love his/her strong colors! Definite 8.  :Smile: 

My Spider girl Loki.

----------


## Strange_Evil

> My Spider girl Loki.


8 love the Patter and color!

My 66% het clown Female "Beauty"  :Very Happy: 

http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/file...6h33m01s63.png

http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/file...h11m42s198.png

----------


## Sarin

> 8 love the Patter and color!
> 
> My 66% het clown Female "Beauty" 
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/file...6h33m01s63.png
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/gallery/file...h11m42s198.png


Very nice, I give her a 7.  :Smile: 

Here's my Pastel - "Amber"

----------


## jamesa2580

She's real cute. I rate her a 7.5

Here's my Pastel Butter boy

----------


## jamesa2580

> Very nice, I give her a 7. 
> 
> Here's my Pastel - "Amber"


beautiful pastel! I give her a 9

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> She's real cute. I rate her a 7.5
> 
> Here's my Pastel Butter boy


Very Nice, 9.99999

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

[/QUOTE]

I've always liked albino balls. 9

Heres my late 09 Pastel

----------


## snakesRkewl

I'd give that pastel a 7.8  :Smile: 

Flicker ~ 09 fire Male

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

That fire is a great example. I give it a 9.

How about this unusual 09' Pastel..
The first photo was taken last year. The second photo was taken about 8 months later. She's gone through some odd color changes.

----------


## JustChad04

8! I like the color change!

here are my 0.1 spider and 1.0 Lemon pastel het pieds cuddling as we watch TV

----------


## The Hedgehog

> 8! I like the color change!
> 
> here are my 0.1 spider and 1.0 Lemon pastel het pieds cuddling as we watch TV


I'm a sucker for lemon pastels and having one with your spider, I give you a 9.6!!

My Pastel girl who will be looking for a mate by the end of the year.   :Very Happy:

----------


## BoaFreak

Very nice pastel I give her a 8.5. Goodluck with her next year.

Here is my 09 pied with my 09 pastel. Both males

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## bsavage

awesome pied, 9, nice bright pastel too, 9 aswell

----------


## GPreptiles

Great looking mojave - I give him / her a 8  :Smile: 

My pin:

----------


## saber2th

Crazy looking Pinstripe, I give it an 8.5!   :Rolleyes2: 



*Here is a picture of our Normal/possible Granite female.

!*

----------


## ductai36

8 nice looking granite!
my lemon pastel girl

----------


## K2exotics

Thats a nice big girl, not very browned out at all, I give her a 9!

here is my cinny female ( photo by Emilio of Villarino Reptiles):



and showin the normals some love to here is my reduced pattern female Zhena

----------


## copperarabian

*I give the cinnamon a 9.5 for that gorgeous black back and great blushing(or is it called fire?) on the sides.
10 for the normal, they are the heart and soul of ball pythons and always gorgeous in my book 
*
*My 2 month old male cinnamon het genetic stripe*



*Daenerys my yearling female pastel*

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

High 5 for old thread revival!

Lucky its a good one!

Ill give you 9 for the cinny and 6 for the pastel.

Here is my Normal Freyja and my pied Cthulhu.

----------


## snakesRkewl

9 for the pied, I like! 
6 for the normal

Bumblebelly female...


Ivory male...

----------


## kdreptiles

9 for both of them! Great stripe on the normal and perfect amount of white on the pied. 
LOL, looking at your sig... 3 of our snakes share the same name!

My normal (Jitendra)


- - - Updated - - -

Dangit, Jerry! I was looking for my pic when you posted lol. 8.5 of the bumblebelly, and 9.5 on the ivory! I'm a sucker for ivories.

----------


## Navy

> 9 for the pied, I like! 
> 6 for the normal
> 
> Bumblebelly female...
> 
> 
> Ivory male...


9 and 9.5
gorgeous
I probably should have taken these in natural sunlight, but whatever.
Crappy quality.

Much MUCH prettier in person

I got her from BaierBalls

----------


## ball-nut

9.5 for the lesser

Yellowbelly


Cinnabee

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## reptile_republic

nice yb i gave him 9 n cinnabee i gave him 9.5 so neat
my cinnamon

----------


## DemmBalls

Love the Cinny!  I'll give it an 8 as far as a Cinny goes.

Here's my Bee.

----------


## Sky1982

Nice I love bees!  I'll give it a 9!
Here's my hypo lesser

----------


## Freakie_frog

10 Awesome looking Bee..

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Not exact sure what that is but for color and patterns I give it a 9.5!!!

Here's my almost 2 month old spider!

----------


## Andybill

7.5 for the spider cuz spiders arent really high in my book by themselves

My cinnie who I am super proud of:



And my enchi shes new!

----------


## Vasiliki

9 for the gorgeous Cinnie!!
5 for the Enchi, as it's not as bright as I like to see in an Enchi




> 7.5 for the spider cuz spiders arent really high in my book by themselves
> 
> My cinnie who I am super proud of:
> 
> And my enchi shes new!


My only ball python, a little Pied male named J'zargo  :Smile:

----------


## Andybill

> 9 for the gorgeous Cinnie!!
> *5 for the Enchi, as it's not as bright as I like to see in an Enchi*
> 
> 
> 
> My only ball python, a little Pied male named J'zargo


Dang it! Lol... She really is lighter in person I am not a photographer at all and I live in a vampire cottage (no ambient daylight at all) so getting the lighting right for pics is really hard. Getting a photo tent soon. 

8.5 for the pied!

Heres my pied cuz I didnt want to kill the thread lol!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

10! All pieds get 10's lol low/med/white pieds are gorgeous!

Here is my Pinstripe Odin

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I love pins! Odin has nice color and beautiful stripes! 9
here's my pin honey

My butter aurora

My male butter butters

My Mojave maya



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Love the pinstripes gonna rate it an 8

----------


## angllady2

4 for the really green photo, a solid 8 for the sweet bee!

This is my fire female Mori :


Gale

----------


## kdreptiles

Awww... everyone skipped over mine... Mind if I try again?

8 for the fire above me! I'm not much of a fire person though..

Here's my normal (the same one but decided on a new pic) in natural sunlight filtering through a screened window.

----------


## copperarabian

10 for the normal, that blushing is amazing and the over all light color is beautiful!

my cinnamon(again), had to post him again since this photo is too cute XD

----------


## alexr

8.5 for the cinny...

My first and only baby girl normal with no name yet...  but my gf just calls her snakey! haha

----------


## Daybreaker

6 because she looks like a cute wee little normal

Telly, my pastel girl at just about 1000 grams:

----------


## angllady2

9 for that sweet, sweet pastel!

This is Nago, my granite het pied.



Gale

----------


## Argentra

Very nice dark coloring there, sort of faded in a good way. I say 8.  :Very Happy: 

Here is the always popular and famous rescued male pastel - SunSpot!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Very nice dark coloring there, sort of faded in a good way. I say 8. 
> 
> Here is the always popular and famous rescued male pastel - SunSpot!


I like that Pastel. I give him an 8.5 only because of the brown-out line. Otherwise he has nice color and blushing..

Here are my favorite pair of yearling Cinnamons..


And a nice yellow Lesser I produced. He's 2 1/2 months old now..

----------

_Argentra_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

Oh hey Monica  :Smile: 

I give your Cinny on the Left an 8, Cinny on the right an 8.5

Lesser gets a 8.5  :Smile: 

All awesome looking!!


Can't help but share this girl again! My female butter pastel, Aria

----------


## BallsUnlimited

9 for that butter pastel i freaking love them 
heres a better pic of the kbee for ang 

an heres another bp

----------


## Andybill

9 for that killerbee! Happy birthday BallsUnlimited...  :Smile: 

Heres my calico.... I know its a horrible pic  :Sad:  But it shows more of her pattern and the flames I am really diggin....



EDIT: Heres a better one:

----------


## heathers*bps

I give your calico an 8. I prefer lotsa white on a calico, but yours has killer flames and an awesome pattern. 

Here's my female albino

----------

_Andybill_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## pigfat

I give your albino a 9. I love the pattern!

Here's my female fire



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

Thats a really nice fire! great head marker, bright colors... 8/10!

This is one of my holdbacks (Butter Bee) from this year - because I think she is so cute!!  She has a little french mustache and her name is Antoinette  :Smile:

----------


## frenchy

Thats a grogeous butter bee been on a list of wants for awhile now. I give it a 10 the head on her is killer

Here is my 2012 200 gram T.C.R Special male

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I'm not very familiar with specials, but that is a good looking snake! 
8/10

The one that started it all! 
2010 male super pastel





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AJs Snake House

Wow :eek :Surprised:  that boy is smoking! 20!

Here is a 2012 spider girl I produced this year.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Reznor

10! I love the pattern on her - don't like super-reduced patterns, so that little Spider has everything I'd want in a spiderball.  :Wink:

----------


## heathers*bps

I give your pastel an 8

Here's my yellowbelly girl

----------


## Alexandra V

8, I love yellowbelly, especially light ones like yours

Female caramel, purchased from Markus Jayne

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

10!!! She's gorgeous!!! 

Here's my lesser male

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

9 he's got gorgeous blushing and he's glowing like an angel in that pic! Love lessers.

I choose from the pics on my phone, so let's see...
Grace!


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

7 for the bee

----------


## DooLittle

10!  Love albino's!  

My bee (my fav bp  :Smile: )


And my butter

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## angllady2

Ohhh I love your bee.  I give it a solid 9.  And that butter is a 10, hands down.

Now to show off a bit.  This is my first brand new fire baby!



Gale

----------

DooLittle (07-27-2012)

----------


## Navy

> Ohhh I love your bee.  I give it a solid 9.  And that butter is a 10, hands down.
> 
> Now to show off a bit.  This is my first brand new fire baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Gale


9, outstanding fire

here's my new fire girl I got from Larry Gasiewski who just shed this evening.

All are of her

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

9, beautiful fire! 


This is my normal

----------


## eXtReMo sTeVeO

7. Nice normal. Even normals can be beautiful. Here is my Yellow Belly male.

----------


## NormanSnake

9. Nice golds, nice contrast.

Here's my pewter (for now!), just for fun.

----------


## AJs Snake House

Nice pewter!  I give it a solid 8.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Alexiel03

7, nice pattern and contrast  :Smile: 

Heres my 2012 Female Mojave, dont have a name for her yet, but shes awesome  :Very Happy:

----------


## AJs Snake House

Oh my gosh!  Her big ol' eyes totally just me go "Awwww!".

[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Daybreaker

8.5 for the little Mojo, has really nice colors and super unique pattern!









Evee, Hypo possible Huffman/Black Pastel female.

----------


## Mrl249

Wow! 9 forsure. I love what hypo does with the black pastels. 



Our "Black back" female. She will be going for us next year. Hope we get more babies with that awesome black stripe.

----------


## Mike41793

Shes hot, what are you pairing her with?

----------


## Mrl249

> Shes hot, what are you pairing her with?


Not sure yet ive been juggling back and forth since she was 700 grams ha. Any suggestions?

the ORIGINAL plan was pair her with an albino male then get some hets then go for the albino black black, white back, whatever its called. But we actually traded him a couple of months back. So back to the drawing board

----------


## Mike41793

> Not sure yet ive been juggling back and forth since she was 700 grams ha. Any suggestions?


You KNOW what im gunns say... Find a cinny that looks like this and put it to her  :Wink:  


I REALLY hope that girl passes that nearly clean back to her babies! Black back albinos would be cool too.

EDIT: THats creepy! I said albino blackbacks^ without even seeing your edit lol!! Were clearly on the same page there.  :Good Job:

----------


## Mrl249

> You KNOW what im gunns say... Find a cinny that looks like this and put it to her  
> 
> 
> I REALLY hope that girl passes that nearly clean back to her babies! Black back albinos would be cool too.


I ABSOLUTELY knew you were going to say that! Ha not a bad idea at all.

----------


## spider_ball

WOW!!! Gorgeous cinny!!! Definitely a 10!!

My female mojave

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mike41793

Oh crap, i messed up the thread. For a normal i'd rate Mrl's female pretty high. I like the black back. I'd say 8 or 9.  :Good Job:

----------


## MrLang

That Mojo looks a whole lot like a hypo mojo. If it is, I give it a 6.5. If it isn't, I give it an 8 for glowing like a hypo even after a shed.

Lesser Cinny- Bubbles

----------


## Cortland V.

Whoa, 9.5. Those colors are rad.


Here is my genetic stripe, Slevin.  :Very Happy: 




 Thats the best picture I have of him at the moment!

----------


## TedMeisterSir

Lovely pattern and color! 8 

Here's my male Orange Ghost

----------


## stoaob3

7.5-8 for the orange ghost! Cause ghost are awesome and make everything that much better


Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dart

Love that blushing and the contrast of the yellow to that black! 9!!

My Mojo Sable, he's still camera shy.

----------

_stoaob3_ (06-01-2013)

----------


## Freakie_frog

7.0. I'm liking the darker stuff these days.

----------


## Ball Clan

Is that a super fire? I think leucistics are cool looking. At least an 8.5  :Smile: 

Not sure what this girl is, but I think she's really neat looking, and she'll be a mom soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Is that a super fire? I think leucistics are cool looking. At least an 8.5 
> 
> Not sure what this girl is, but I think she's really neat looking, and she'll be a mom soon.


She is an ivory  :Wink:

----------


## Ball Clan

Well she's still a pretty snake.  :Smile:

----------


## RichieBoo

I would say a 7 1/2...She looks a little cinnamonish...Here is my male Pastel (I feel there is a little some thing more going on with him)......

----------


## stoaob3

> I would say a 7 1/2...She looks a little cinnamonish...Here is my male Pastel (I feel there is a little some thing more going on with him)......


Definitely looks possible 

Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DestinyLynette

I think there is- though I'm far from a trained eye. Lovely coloring, either way! 8.

Here's my baby bee

----------


## ironpython

> now that is the best clown that i have seen i would give that an 11


I have to agree, that's just sick

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------


## Daybreaker

7.0 for the baby bee: looks like he (she?) has some nice yellow coloring with cool white belly speckles.

Here's my Hypo/Orange Ghost boy:

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

10 for the gorgeous OG

Nitrous Ball. New gene  :Smile:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

9 0n the Nitrous- probably a 10 with a better pic  :Wink: 

Not my best, but I love her potential.
January pick-up.2012, 0.1 Clown at 220g in first pic. She is now sitting at a happy 725g in a V70 tub as of last week. She is a hog!!

----------


## yardy

9.5 for the clown, she's lovely.

Not a brilliant photo (camera phone) but here is my stunning green ghost girl.



Plus a close up that shows her colours better:

----------


## RichieBoo

The Green Ghost is gonna have to get a 8...Here is my boy Willie a Mojave.........

----------


## ironpython

This is my favorite post so far keep it up.

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------


## stoaob3

> This is my favorite post so far keep it up.
> 
> 1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,


  x2

Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisJonesUK

I will give the mojave 9.6 :Smile: 

Here is my Super type splatter

----------

dr del (06-02-2013)

----------


## stoaob3

8.5 for the splatter



Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

Yayformakingzombiethreads!!

7 for butter!

----------


## killswitch

8 on the harlequin? or weird patterend normal? lol

crappy pic on this girl but shes wicked nice and hopefully will start breeding for me this year!


- - - Updated - - -

err wait, next year lol

----------


## stoaob3

Firefly





Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Misha

10 for the beautiful Pied and 8 for the gorgeous yellow. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ball Clan

I have to give the firefly a 9.5 - Gotta take half a point off because I'm biased to fire combos and firefly is one of my all time favorite morphs lol.  :Wink: 
But that yellow just screams. It's among the best I've seen.


Okay then, how about little Xavier with his awesome head stamp?  :Smile:

----------


## stoaob3

Awesome pied 10+!!! 
Enchi female holdback because her coloring is amazing 



Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk

----------


## Artemille

7.5 for the bee. There's a bit of dark bits and spots, but the ant face on his head is really amusing.
8.5 enchi. Very bright and clean!

Fire Spider Ghost female at about 650g.

----------


## habbott

10! Sweet little face  :Snake: 
Here's Samson, Male pied het albino
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## stoaob3

Sweet pied 9.5-10 

This ones not mine but...
Pastel pied clown



Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk

----------


## liv

Pied 9!
pastel pied clown 10  :Smile:

----------


## Artemille

> 


9.5 very pretty coloring!

Black Butter baby~

----------


## cassidyy327

10 - black butter is gorgeous! 

here's my little normal 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stoaob3

8 for the Normal cause nice looking and u take pride in it

Normal Female I hatched this season,next to enchi 



Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk

----------


## Ball Clan

I'm not a good judge of enchis, but both are pretty. I'll give them both an 8.


Do you like my fire spider? Diablo by name, but not by personality. He's a sweetie. About 800 grams now.

----------


## Zachary Mason

I would give the fire spider an 8 and I would love to own him.

What do you think of my new coral glow male?



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

Coral glow i would rate an 8.he looks good

What do you think of my male desert enchi



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

----------


## serpenttongues

9 on the desert enchi -- the desert gene is absolutely gorgeous, but so unfortunate! I'm sure he's a great and very beautiful pet!

here's my female normal, I've never posted her on here. I think she's so beautiful and enchi-like

----------


## Schmee123

That is an awesome looking "normal".. One of the nicer ones I've seen. It's a 9 from me!

Here is Cooper, my Citrus Bumble Bee, getting his Xmas on after a fresh shed.

----------


## Gerardo

8 for the bee. Looks good. Here is my fire yellowbelly

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Id give that guy an 8.5, for the nice long neck stripe. Heres a pic of Lucky...


sent from my incubator

----------


## rzreptile

9 on lucky. How do you like my normal het pied girl?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JiBster816

9. I have one similar

Heres my yellow belly just shed. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## JiBster816

Young yellow belly female

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## serpenttongues

7 on the yellowbelly. Love her reduced pattern/no aliens. Belly picture would get a 10 -- I love yellowbelly bellies  :Razz: 

Here's my little pied dude, Cid. He's extremely inquisitive and is the only ball python I know of who thinks he's a water snake (lol)

----------


## Achilles.10.7

10 one of the best pieds I've seen.

Albino female


Zeus lemonblast male


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

8 for the albino. Pretty one. 
And 9 for the lemonblast  :Smile: 


My 1.0 '11 mojo 

1.0 Ball Pythons(Twizzler)
1.0 Cat (Loki)
0.1 BCI (Amelia Rose)

----------


## Badgemash

8 for the Mojo (would probably be higher if I could see more of his sides though).

Since he was kind enough to shed today, here is Starry Starry Dude and his fresh little star.

----------


## spazhime

I'd say 9/10. Beautiful pied and I love the little freckle.

My little pinstripe boy  :Smile:

----------


## swolek

10, he seems adorable!!  :Smile:  I also love pinstripes, hehe.

My normal girl, I've had her for 6 years and she's been to educational shows for kids...an awesome snake with an awesome temperament:





She was also what got me into snakes!! Awesome pet, overall  :Smile: .

----------


## Schmee123

Nice tail stripe.. 7!

0.1 Reduced Pinstripe

----------


## Spencer88

8.  just because I like pinstripes and this one looks to have a good pattern.

1.0 pastel

----------


## monty_python9

8-pretty normal
my pastel Calypso

----------


## Schmee123

> 8.  just because I like pinstripes and this one looks to have a good pattern.
> 
> 1.0 pastel


Thanks! Here's a better look at her pattern..

----------

Spencer88 (12-21-2013)

----------


## shorty21030

I think your pastel is very pretty. I give it a 9 because I love the pattens on it as well. 

[IMG][/IMG]
Here is my pinstripe Zeus.  Hes usually a big ham when it comes to the camera, but hes just being alittle shy haha

----------


## Marrissa

> I think your pastel is very pretty. I give it a 9 because I love the pattens on it as well. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> Here is my pinstripe Zeus.  Hes usually a big ham when it comes to the camera, but hes just being alittle shy haha


8.5 since he's still a pretty golden color. A lot of pins at that size are brown.


This is my silver streak female (super pastel + black pastel). She really is purple on her head and neck in person with purpley/charcoal rosettes.

----------


## Alexiel03

9 for the silver streak, shes beautiful.

here is Diesel, my new male butter pastel

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-25-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

9.5 for Diesel, lovely color!

Rayna, reduced Mojave female:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-25-2013)

----------


## rzreptile

Love the Mohave 9.5. Here is my female spider

And my pastel het pied male



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Salem

9 on the spider, love the white sides! 
8 on the pastel, very pretty like the pattern

my 2013 lesser male, Amos


my 2013 pied girl, Sesika

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

8 for the lesser, super light. 8 for the pied good white ratio.  Cute pic of a super pastel I hatched out this year.

----------


## SamuelWilsonV

9.0 One of my favorite morphs of all times. 

Here's my chocolate pinstripe



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarin

9.0 awesome!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

10 for that super fire.  High orange is exactly how I like them!  Rate my pinstripe.  Pictures are her from 100 grams to 2000 grams.  I think she is holding her color beautifully.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I love pins! She has beautiful light color and pattern. That's the type of pin I'd want to get  :Smile:  perfect 10

Here's my 3000+g normal girlie. The first decent pic I've got of her. Sorry it's past Christmas now... Lol

----------


## Dnkreptiles

Great looking normal I give it a 8.0 


Dragonfly

Not sure???

Lithium

Thanks for looking.

----------


## BPLuvr

Dragonfly 9.5 and Lithium 10 really beautiful. 

My chubby pied girl.

----------


## Artemille

9.5 for the chubby pied. Love chubby snakes!

Here's my brand new teeny baby hypo black pastel from Cold Blooded Addiction. He's going into shed though.

----------


## M&NSnakeDen

Oh, he's funky!! I give him a 7! 

This is my mojo girl, Ripley!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiktik

> Oh, he's funky!! I give him a 7! 
> 
> This is my mojo girl, Ripley!


Aww that's a beautiful girl! 8!

Here is my little 2013 spider boy! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bruster

I give 8 for the spider. Female lesser pastel

----------


## SKReptiles*de

I like this one. I'll give a 8 for it =)


Our Taronja Spider female

----------


## NH93

To the OP: I give yours an 8! Beautiful colours  :Smile: 
To the above: Also an 8 (maybe 8.5). Love the colours as well, but would also like a top view shot! To be honest, the dark marks around the bottom of the mouth are throwing me off - kind of look out of place. Unless that's typical in this morph, and I'm just a noob  :Razz: 

Here's my pinstripe (sorry for the fuzziness):

----------


## Achilles.10.7

8 because I like pinstripes and that one has a nice pattern.

Butter pastel


Black pastel


Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk

----------

NH93 (01-29-2014)

----------


## monty_python9

8.5 Bc that's a lovely example of a butter pastel

My female G-stripe 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

NH93 (01-29-2014)

----------


## Ball Clan

8 on the G-stripe. Perfect stripe on her but that morph trips me out for some reason lol.

This is Lex, my 800-gram lesser

----------


## KingKuma

7
Liking the dorsal stripe!
My sugar pastel boy.

----------


## liv

700g black pastel

----------


## liv

And an 8 on the sugar pastel

----------


## danrjc

9 for the black pastel, I'm a sucker for dark morphs
Here's my het red axanthic sitting on 10 pearly whites due in 2days

----------


## JMinILM

9 on the het red axanthic She is beautiful and sitting on 10 pearly whites doesn't hurt either. :-)

Here is my Pied girl Lily. I love her "X"

----------


## ZacharyPoller

10 Bc of the x and I love pieds , here is my baby girl pied I just got yesterday




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_JMinILM_ (02-02-2014)

----------


## Lubana

> 10 Bc of the x and I love pieds , here is my baby girl pied I just got yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I give yours a 9.5 hard to see in viv but from what I can see, she's beautiful! 

Here's my Rizzo:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Derrick

Have to give her an 8 



My little 800 gram banana

----------

Lubana (02-02-2014)

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

10 for that nanna!  Here is my sable; as a baby and now at 2000 grams

----------


## JackS

Have to give a 9  :Smile:   Here is Taco my pin stripe  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

8 for a great looking pin

Here is my Lace Black Back male.

----------


## danrjc

9, anything dark is awesome in my books
Firewomas with a fire het red axanthic woma produced by my wife and I at lifeline exotics

----------


## jmiles50

Fire Womas? That's awesome! I give these guys an 8!
This is my new Firefly!



J.Miles

----------


## Gio

Anything "normal" and made by Mother Nature is a 10. Anything made through human effort to create beauty is also a 10 as long as negative issues aren't created.

ALL snakes here are special and different.

Caio

----------


## brettfong

Very night bright snake! I like the banded pattern  :Smile:  8/10

Here's mine:

----------


## piedpython

I like that bright orange ^^ 8/10

Here is my pied

----------


## xStatic

8.5 for your pretty pied!  :Smile:  I love that you can see quite a bit of the interesting pied pattern, but there's still some nice splashes of eye catching white!

This is my cinnamon boy:
(second pic is more true to color)

----------


## danrjc

9 for the cinny, I'm a sucker for cinnamons so here's one we produced

----------


## TurkeyPython

I'll it a....n eight, because I'm a tough judge and I prefer them a little more brown. she's in shed and the cat toy is the color of a good ripe lemon rind.

----------


## MisterKyte

I'd give that lesser an 8! Really solid example of the morph in my opinion plus I've always preferred them to be a bit more on the reduced side.

Here's a female Kingpin that I picked up near the end of December.

----------


## glassslipper

a BIG 9 on the kingpin... here is our bumblebee male

----------


## danrjc

7 for the bee
here's a cinny woma and cinny fire woma we produced

----------


## ReagansViolent

7 For the woma 8 for the fire   obi (butter bee)

Sent from my 4.2.2 using Tapatalk

----------


## tat2d1

8 for the butter bee....here's my pied girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I'd say a solid 9, very nice pied!

Female Lesser/Mojave BEL

----------

tat2d1 (06-20-2014)

----------


## supamyk

10. Gorgeous BEL

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## supamyk

My lesser


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## decensored

> 10. Gorgeous BEL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful! 8.5/10

Round One:  My cinny male

----------


## piedpython

^^really like that cinnys pattern. 9



My pied male


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

----------


## decensored

> ^^really like that cinnys pattern. 9
> 
> 
> 
> My pied male
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


Gorgeous 9/10 - I think Medium white pieds are so under rated.  Pied does some crazy stuff to the visible pattern, and I think it gets under appreciated with high white examples!

Round 2: 

My bumblebee

----------

piedpython (06-20-2014)

----------


## Moloik

Beautiful bumble! I'd give it an 8  :Smile: 

Here's my little darling: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MJT_23

> Beautiful bumble! I'd give it an 8 
> 
> Here's my little darling: 
> [IMG][/IMG]


8/10 I really like her pattern! 

My firefly, Couldn't decide which pic to use lol

----------


## Kjewell89

> 8/10 I really like her pattern! 
> 
> My firefly, Couldn't decide which pic to use lol


Nice firefly! 8/10

Here's my 2013 Lesser







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## creatism

7/10 for your lesser. Nice looker 
Here's my lesser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tat2d1

I'd give that lesser an 8.5.... here's my YB girl...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Wargo34

Love the coloration on the YB.. 7
 that's my lesser!


1.0 axanthic (Cash)
1.0 super pastel (Jax)
0.1 spider (Nala)
1.0 lesser (Leonardo)
0.1 mojave (Sandy)

----------


## aalomon

Id live the lesser a 7, very interesting pattern!

Heres my pastel het red female.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-21-2014),Wargo34 (06-20-2014)

----------


## 989josh

What a beauty I'm going with a 9 the back is awesome  here my Mojave girl.


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## BumbleB

I like her back stripe I'll give her an 8/10 

My latest addition Mimosa

----------


## tat2d1

Nice mimosa!! I give it a solid 9! Here's my lesser....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## serpenttongues

> Nice mimosa!! I give it a solid 9! Here's my lesser....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice lesser, I'll give him/her an 8 

Here's my normal girl



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tat2d1

I'll give that normal an 8, I like the banded type pattern...how's this one rate?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## SteelCity905

Solid 7 for the stripe. Looks great

Here's my pastel leopard




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thegamejr

I give a 9. Love the pattern.

Spinner blast male



Normal female




Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary P

I'll give the spinner blast a 9 for uniqueness. And a 6 for the pretty standard normal.

Here is my 1 year old male.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## tat2d1

7.5 for your male.... My firefly...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

8.5 for that intense yellow color.

Here is my Phantom potion poss. YB

----------


## BumbleB

> 8.5 for that intense yellow color.
> 
> Here is my Phantom potion poss. YB


Love her I give her a 10 

my pied

----------


## gameonpython

So I know this thread is pretty old, but I found it and I like it so I'm bringing it back!

I will rate the ball python above me an 8. 

Here is a pic of my dinker, rate him! 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mdgillispie

Aww!  I love your little one!  I'll rate him a 9  :Smile: 

Just got my little one recently.  Meet Amani.  Although, a normal, I love her all the same!

----------

_gameonpython_ (04-24-2015)

----------


## ARBallMorphs

Good looking normal i give it an 7.5

here's my Super Fire

----------

_gameonpython_ (04-24-2015),mdgillispie (04-24-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

> Good looking normal i give it an 7.5
> 
> here's my Super Fire


I love super fires!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## amozo

I rate that super fire above me a 10. 

Here is my love bug, Ares...rate him!

----------

_ARBallMorphs_ (04-24-2015),_gameonpython_ (04-24-2015)

----------


## MontyAndMelissa

Ares is definitely a 10, look at those eyes!! Here is my soon to be lesser pastel.

----------

amozo (04-30-2015)

----------


## duckschainsaw

That's a pretty lesser pastel right there. I'm partial to pastels. I'm gonna go with an 8. 

Here's my pretty little girl, Jackie.

----------

MARV (04-25-2015)

----------


## M.P.C

She has a heart on her Nose, thats adorable

----------

duckschainsaw (04-24-2015)

----------


## Austin.172

Ryleigh 11/13/9  -  9/14/14

----------


## Austin.172

Very nice an 8 this is my barnhart black pastel lesser

Ryleigh 11/13/9  -  9/14/14

----------


## ARBallMorphs

> Ryleigh 11/13/9  -  9/14/14


Ill give it an 8

here is my Clown Male named "Mr O" cause he has an perfect O in his neck in the stripe.

in this photo you can see the O


this second photo is more recent (about 2 months old)



Thanks

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-01-2015)

----------


## MARV

Definitely a 9+ for your clown@ARBallMorphs. Love the o pattern and how the colour of the back changed from reddish brown on the head to the jet black towards the tail.
 here's my 14 enchi fire male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Sexy fire enchi. I will give an 9




Sent from iPhone 6 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

MARV (04-25-2015)

----------


## BumbleB

10, can't go wrong with a BEL

My mimosa

----------

MARV (04-25-2015)

----------


## Adamrhh

That's awesome, 9! 

My albino male 160 grams in that pic

----------


## ARBallMorphs

Nice little Albino, it's a 9 in my book  :Smile: 

Here's my female Lesser Pastel

1st pic When i got her 09-14-14 @70 gram



and a more recent photo to show her changes over the past 7/8 months she now weighs +/-1150 grams. Please rate her for this picture as this is the most recent one.



I like how her blushings are comming in and that she seems to keep a lot of her yellows  :Smile:

----------


## M.P.C

Beautiful, love how light her colors are, here's bowser my fire male

----------


## Spoons

8! Love the fires! Here's my normal boy Argus when I first picked him up. He maybe can't stand up to the flashier morphs but I love him and think he's gorgeous!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-01-2015)

----------


## TailswithScales

_@Spoons for a normal I give him an 8, Hes got some nice patterns. 

Here's my Mojave Bumblebee_

----------


## scalrtn

@TailswithScales , I'll render you a 9 for your lovely snake...

Here's my boy Percy, a perfectly normal lad ...

----------


## Alexiel03

i give percy a 7, he has very nice light blushing  :Smile: 
heres Chandra my new 2014 Firefly Female

----------


## duckschainsaw

That's a solid 9 right there. Beautiful!

1.0 Ivory Queen Bee, being a goofball.




Reviving an old thread, because I wanna see some more beautiful snakes!

----------


## bigSAK

I'll give him a 10, I love the clean white and the pose just put the icing on the cake.

Here's my girl Caly (short for Calypso)

Super Pastel Enchi, she's only about 4 months old.

----------


## The Snakery

Nice looking female. I give a 7.5.


Super black pastel Banana/CG

----------

bigSAK (08-20-2015)

----------


## Brent857

8 awesome breeding potential but I the non super form look wise!

Here is my Mako Gargoyle(Black/Green/Citrus Pastel)

----------


## Bowtieguy

10/10 i love bright snakes

my lesser bee

----------


## ProjectMKUltra5

Unfortunately I can't see your pic bowtieguy.

Here's my male lesser....



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk

----------


## AKA Dave

Solid 8 for your Lesser.

Here's my Spider showing off her crazy lip paint.



Dave

----------


## Karnage Reptiles

8 for your spider Dave.

Here goes my YB.

----------


## ong

> Solid 8 for your Lesser.
> 
> Here's my Spider showing off her crazy lip paint.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I can't see your picture

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## AKA Dave

> I can't see your picture
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yeah there is a technical issue with the site where none of my pictures show up.  I'm not the only one.  The admins are aware of it.

Dave

----------


## Alexiel03

> 8 for your spider Dave.
> 
> Here goes my YB.


nice yellow belly, i love the pattern, i give it an 8  :Smile: 

heres my newest one, Garruk, hes a 2014 Fire Bee. i couldnt decide which pic i wanted to use lol xD

----------

Karnage Reptiles (09-14-2015)

----------


## AKA Dave

OK.  I know I just had a BP on this thread, but I feel the need to get it going again.  Garruk is a very solid 9.  Love the bright yellow snakes!  

Here's my Super Black Pastel, Texas.



Dave

----------


## piedlover79

Texas gets a 9 for such an awesome rich chocolate color, just makes me want to eat him up!   :Wink:   Also, I'm a huge fan of the super black pastel over the super cinny (sorry, supper cinny lovers, I just don't like 'duckbill')


My pied boy 'Manhattan':

----------


## guanagator

Strong 9 I think that's a very unique pied! [IMG][/IMG]

Addison Clown (Liesen Line Black Pastel Clown) I'm calling him Lucky since he survived the fed ex nightmare.

----------


## gtrdeath87

I give it a 9 that's one sexy snake. I actually was reading your FedEX disaster earlier today I am happy that turned out. Also super nervous because my other 7 snakes will be shipped from Garrick Demeyer of Royal Constrictor Designs this coming Monday. Getting a Banana, Enchi, Spider, Mojave, Lesser, Lemon Blast and a Pinstripe.

Well here is my loner girl Spork until her rack mates arrive hopefully all in one piece and still breathing.

----------


## Kari-Kraken

> I give it a 9 that's one sexy snake. I actually was reading your FedEX disaster earlier today I am happy that turned out. Also super nervous because my other 7 snakes will be shipped from Garrick Demeyer of Royal Constrictor Designs this coming Monday. Getting a Banana, Enchi, Spider, Mojave, Lesser, Lemon Blast and a Pinstripe.
> 
> Well here is my loner girl Spork until her rack mates arrive hopefully all in one piece and still breathing.


8/10 because she's a cutie  :Very Happy:  
Here's my new albino girl  :Very Happy:

----------


## erich_7719

Very nice Albino I give it a 9


Here's my Male Hypo.

----------


## Ax01

^ wow he almost looks Axanthic in that pix. i really like his figure 8 alien heads, but i won't rate him an 8. very solid 9!

here's Yackle, my 0.1 Clown who is approaching 1100grams. i called her an ugly hatchling and it's taken time for me to appreciate her.

anyway what would u rate her?

----------

sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## kxr

Talk about thread revival... the last post was in 2015 lol

Yackle is beautiful I don't know what you're talking about. I was debating between 8 and 9 for awhile and was going to give her an 8.5 until I read that you thought she was the ugly hatchling. She deserves the 9

I was really tempted to use Monty here because I have some really nice pictures of him but I'll show one of my girls some love here.







 That's Charlotte the OD fire spider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (03-06-2017),sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## FlynnTheBP

8
This is Flynn, not an interesting morph really but he is a sweetheart.[IMG][/IMG]

----------

sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## Gc99

> Talk about thread revival... the last post was in 2015 lol
> 
> Yackle is beautiful I don't know what you're talking about. I was debating between 8 and 9 for awhile and was going to give her an 8.5 until I read that you thought she was the ugly hatchling. She deserves the 9
> 
> I was really tempted to use Monty here because I have some really nice pictures of him but I'll show one of my girls some love here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her tone! And i think the pattern on her head is amazing. I would say 8





This is Pandora, my 5 month old citrus lemonblast

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## sheaziiekittyxo

> 8
> This is Flynn, not an interesting morph really but he is a sweetheart.[IMG][/IMG]


9, looks similar to my new BP Luna 😊




Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

----------


## FlynnTheBP

> ^ wow he almost looks Axanthic in that pix. i really like his figure 8 alien heads, but i won't rate him an 8. very solid 9!
> 
> here's Yackle, my 0.1 Clown who is approaching 1100grams. i called her an ugly hatchling and it's taken time for me to appreciate her.
> 
> anyway what would u rate her?


I absolutely love this BP! I have to say, she might actually be one of my favorite pattern combinations I've ever seen. Are you willing to potentially sell her? Edit: And I would rate her 10

----------


## CALM Pythons

> I love her tone! And i think the pattern on her head is amazing. I would say 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Pandora, my 5 month old citrus lemonblast
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk



Gorgeous, a 10, Gods creatures are flawless! 

Sully & Sophie at about 3.5 & 6.5 months

----------


## spazhime

> Gorgeous, a 10, Gods creatures are flawless! 
> 
> Sully & Sophie at about 3.5 & 6.5 months


Good contrast on the top one, bottom one could have a bit brighter whites. 9/10 for top and 8/10 for bottom  :Smile: 

Rhea the disco fire  :Smile:

----------

embrit345 (03-21-2017)

----------


## Ax01

Rhea is a solid 8. he has a cool pattern but has faded/washed out colors. i also like his subtle ringer.

here's pix of my Turtle:

----------


## oodaT

9 Very clean pattern 

Ares

----------


## Joci

> 9 Very clean pattern 
> 
> Ares


I'd rate Ares at a 9, I love his little "fangs"  :Smile: 

This is my normal Fírnen, he's nothing special but I love him!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

Fírnen looks cute but skinny. he has a neat mix of alien heads - 2 eyes, 1 eye, no eyes. i give Fírnen an 8! also i like your necklace. it looks like a Coral Snake.


here's my Candle aka Candy girl:






Edit: also stop posting Photobucket pix b/c Photobucket sucks and their links will not display the pix on 3rd party sites unless u are a premium member.

----------

_Joci_ (10-06-2017)

----------


## Joci

> Fírnen looks cute but skinny. he has a neat mix of alien heads - 2 eyes, 1 eye, no eyes. i give Fírnen an 8! also i like your necklace. it looks like a Coral Snake.


Thanks!  :Smile:  Yea I know my little guy is skinny, I'm working on bulking him up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pezz

> Thanks!  Yea I know my little guy is skinny, I'm working on bulking him up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I give candy girl an 8 heres Bonnie the lesser.

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Psyrocke

I give Bonnie an 8 as well. Here is Wash the Vanilla Scream.

----------


## Pezz

The head stamp gives the scream a 10. 

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## PythonBabes

Definitely  a 10 for that vanilla scream :Bowdown: 

Khaa the pastel:

----------


## Psyrocke

> Definitely  a 10 for that vanilla scream
> 
> Khaa the pastel:


Aw thanks. He loves you too haha.

----------


## Ax01

> The head stamp gives the scream a 10.


actually that's not a headstamp. the head is just super blushed and lacks a headstamp.   :Wink: 

that BP is a scream tho - 10!

----------


## wannabebreeder

Khaa is such a cutie! 8/10

Here's my little boy Jesse, who I picked up from an expo a few weeks ago He's just a pinstripe but I love his belly markings

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk

----------


## Psyrocke

> actually that's not a headstamp. the head is just super blushed and lacks a headstamp.  
> 
> that BP is a scream tho - 10!


Thanks! Is being super bluahed the pink in his head? Juag curious...I love my little man either way haha

----------


## OliveSprout

> Khaa is such a cutie! 8/10
> 
> Here's my little boy Jesse, who I picked up from an expo a few weeks ago He's just a pinstripe but I love his belly markings
> 
> Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


I give Jesse a 9/10 cute belly markings!

Heres my boy Lafayette

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-16-2017),wannabebreeder (10-30-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

That's a 10 for sure!

Here's my Fire Pied when it was a baby.  I'm pairing it up this year with a bumble bee yellow belly possible het pied, hopefully I'll prove the female to be het pied and get all kinds of cool stuff.



If the female is het pied this is what I'll get:

Percent
Fraction
Genes

3.125 %
1/32
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Piebald (pied)

3.125 %
1/32
    Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Spider                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel (Pastel Jungle)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Spied (Spider Pied)

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Pied (Pyro Pied)

3.125 %
1/32
    Pied Yellow Belly (Pumpkin Pied)

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Spider (Bumble Bee)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Spider Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Spider                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Firefly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Yellow Belly Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Pied Yellow Belly

3.125 %
1/32
    Piebald (pied)     Spider     Fire

3.125 %
1/32
    Firefly Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Spider Yellow Belly Pied (Yellow Belly Spied, Pumpkin Spied)

3.125 %
1/32
    Bumble Bee Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Spider Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Spider Yellow Belly (Bumble Belly, Bumble Bee Yellow Belly)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Bee (Bumble Bee Fire)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Firefly Yellow Belly (Fire Pastel Yellow Belly)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Piebald (pied)     Spider     Yellow Belly     Fire

3.125 %
1/32
    Bumble Belly Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel (Pastel Jungle)     Piebald (pied)     Spider     Fire

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel Fire Yellow Belly Pied

3.125 %
1/32
    Fire Bee Yellow Belly                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Het                                                                                Piebald

3.125 %
1/32
    Pastel (Pastel Jungle)     Piebald (pied)     Spider     Yellow Belly     Fire

----------

OliveSprout (10-16-2017)

----------


## oodaT

10


My youngest, Dante, the 1 eyed Inferno



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

10 for the beautiful baby and the super fitting name lol I'm a sucker for the yellow and black snakes and I love the busy patterns!

Here's my Honeybee (Hypo Spider) girl Azura  



Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## wannabebreeder

> 10
> 
> 
> My youngest, Dante, the 1 eyed Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What a fitting name, love the Renaissance reference!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

10 for the pretty snek  :Razz: 
Deans just a normal but he's cute  :Smile:

----------

Pezz (10-23-2017)

----------


## Pezz

Hard to see but babies are cute so he gets a 7. Clyde the pastel 

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

